# help with jar



## pickensbob (May 5, 2018)

jar is 15 inches tall, 6 inches wide, and 12 inches across the center, has the owens, illinois mark on bottom with 7 to the left and 3 to the right, threaded neck. odd shape canning jar ???  see pics , thanks for any help what type of jar


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 5, 2018)

It's not a canning jar, I'm guessing some sort of food or condiment.  I've never seen anything quite like that one, it's certainly an odd shape for that era.


----------



## pickensbob (May 5, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> It's not a canning jar, I'm guessing some sort of food or condiment.  I've never seen anything quite like that one, it's certainly an odd shape for that era.


 it may hold 2 or 2 1/2 gallons.  15 inchs tall


----------



## pickensbob (May 6, 2018)

next to a 2 liter bottle


----------



## DavidW (May 7, 2018)

I've seen several containers with a very similar shape from the 1930s/1940s, and they might be thought of as having a "fish tank" or "clock" sort of design.  I am under the impression they contained pickles or vinegar.


----------



## nhpharm (May 7, 2018)

Looks like it is meant to sit tilted in a pantry so could be candy or some other dry item that you spooned/dispensed out of a jar.


----------



## pickensbob (May 7, 2018)

thanks for help, found one  call a tip top counter jar, but it was only 6 inches tall


----------



## Mr. Hemingray (May 9, 2018)

It's post 1929. That's when Illinois glass Co mergered with Owens glass Co. Could be a type of refrigerator jar as well as a pickle or other food jar.


----------



## pickensbob (May 9, 2018)

thanks


----------



## lwjars (May 9, 2018)

This general shape is usually called a pantry jar.


----------



## Too Many Bottles (May 9, 2018)

It looks somewhat like a jumbo peanut butter jar ,referred to a " fishbowl " jar, but those are only 8-9" tall. but are marked & shaped the same.


----------



## jland (May 9, 2018)

I think they were water jugs for the refrigerator or ice box.


----------



## southern Maine diver (May 10, 2018)

typical for a candy jar, I've seen them in green as well.


----------

